# 2001 Sentra SE - Replacement tires



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi

I've done a search on this issue and read many of the posts dealing with the replacement of the original Firestone 195/55/16 tires - sorry, but I'm still somewhat confused. I am looking for an all season tire, that will provide considerably better traction in the snow and rain than the original tires - I want to replace these, even though I only have about 26,000 km on them, because I'm tired of risking my life every time it rains or snows. A couple of tires I'm considering are the Pirelli P6 205/50/16 or the Dunlop SP Sport A2 205/55/16. Any thoughts on these or other potential replacement tires for driving here in Toronto would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Try just getting some snow tires for winter and keeping the originals for normal use. No "all-season" tire is going to provide considerably better traction than another. If you're still worried, just try starting in second gear if it wet or icy. Works for me.


----------

